# Is it true? (about salmonella)



## Ketta

about the Salmonella and how do you control it if so? my new tortoise have a terrarium made with glass in hexagonal shape. Since i read that's not good i will change it to a longer and wider and deeper place. Also what plants are safe for him / her and that he wont eat the plants!?


----------



## Tom

What species of tortoise?

Yes they will eat plants you put into an indoor enclosure.

Is what true? Can they carry salmonella? Yes they can. Any animal can. Salmonella is all over your phone, on your computer keyboard, and in most of the chicken you cook. How to control it? Wash your hands after touching your tortoise, or raw chicken, and don't lick either.


----------



## dmmj

Tom said:


> What species of tortoise?
> 
> Yes they will eat plants you put into an indoor enclosure.
> 
> Is what true? Can they carry salmonella? Yes they can. Any animal can. Salmonella is all over your phone, on your computer keyboard, and in most of the chicken you cook. How to control it? Wash your hands after touching your tortoise, or raw chicken, and don't lick either.


 Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


----------



## Tom

dmmj said:


> Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


See? Now aren't you lucky your good friend Tom came along to save you from the perils of tortoise licking?

Good to see you posting Cap'n!


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> See? Now aren't you lucky your good friend Tom came along to save you from the perils of tortoise licking?
> 
> Good to see you posting Cap'n!


I did find a way to kiss my tortoise.


----------



## Tom

Cathie G said:


> I did find a way to kiss my tortoise.


I hope you used protection...


----------



## Ketta

Tom said:


> What species of tortoise?
> 
> Yes they will eat plants you put into an indoor enclosure.
> 
> Is what true? Can they carry salmonella? Yes they can. Any animal can. Salmonella is all over your phone, on your computer keyboard, and in most of the chicken you cook. How to control it? Wash your hands after touching your tortoise, or raw chicken, and don't lick either.


It's a red foot tortoise! And I believe it's a BOY.


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> I hope you used protection...


Yes I washed my hands really good. Then I kissed my finger and put a pat on his cute little head.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes I washed my hands really good. Then I kissed my finger and put a pat on his cute little head.


Tom was concerned for me and I feel bad that I was joking about it. Your question is a really important issue of caring for animals. What can we give them? What can they give us? What can we transfer between our animals? If we don't wash our hands while we're trying to help them.


----------



## MPappagallo

dmmj said:


> Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


Hahahahah! I'm cracking up!


----------



## Cathie G

MPappagallo said:


> Hahahahah! I'm cracking up!


Don't you just love TFO...you never know what you're gonna find out. Hi!


----------



## MPappagallo

Cathie G said:


> Don't you just love TFO...you never know what you're gonna find out. Hi!


I DO love TFO! And thank goodness I saw this helpful info BEFORE I started licking my baby sulcatas! Hahahaha!


----------



## Bee62

dmmj said:


> Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


Every morning I give all my torts a big wet kiss on their mouth.


----------



## Bee62

MPappagallo said:


> I DO love TFO! And thank goodness I saw this helpful info BEFORE I started licking my baby sulcatas! Hahahaha!


When you lick the "right" side you`ll be safe .... Never lick their butts....


----------



## Ray--Opo

Bee62 said:


> When you lick the "right" side you`ll be safe .... Never lick their butts....


How many licks until you get to the center?


----------



## Bee62

Ray--Opo said:


> How many licks until you get to the center?


Haven`t tried .....


----------



## Cathie G

Bee62 said:


> When you lick the "right" side you`ll be safe .... Never lick their butts....


Oh my garsh...


----------



## dorothybaez

Cathie G said:


> I did find a way to kiss my tortoise.



I kiss both of mine!


----------



## Cathie G

dorothybaez said:


> I kiss both of mine!


I know! They are downright irresistibly cute..so I found a way to pat a little kiss on the top of his darling little head. He doesn't mind his head pat now and then.


----------



## dorothybaez

Mine seem to like being petted. If I stop, they'll bump my hand to make me keep going.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

dorothybaez said:


> Mine seem to like being petted. If I stop, they'll bump my hand to make me keep going.



Then please don’t stop !!!!![emoji217]


----------



## Blackdog1714

If he bites that means stop! At least that is what my Russian has taught me!


----------



## jeneliza

dmmj said:


> Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


I know, I just can't help my self I just have to lick my tortoise, lol..jk


----------



## TortillaandGamera

Hilarious thread!? if I could kiss and hug them I’d be happy, but small heads and salmonella prevent this ?


----------



## Ruby the Tortoise

One thing is for sure, is that you shouldn’t just be washing your hands for you, but also for your tortoise. Frequent hand washing reduces the risk you spreading any sickness to your tortoise.


----------



## Embry Torts

I'm a teacher and have had red eared sliders living in a tank in my room. Students have held them and I've never had an issue. Same with my 3-toed box turtle. As long as you provide a relatively clean environment to minimize bacteria growth and wash hands (and lips apparently) after handling them there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ruby the Tortoise

You should never do that! Salmonella is dangerous! I had to go to the ER once because I was be an idiot about it once. This is not a lie. If salmonella gets into your body, it can really mess you up. It doesn’t affect you right away, but after a day or two you will feel very, very sick.


----------



## mylittlecholla

dmmj said:


> Some days I spend all afternoon sitting on the grass licking my tortoises, now I know better.


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise

I didn't lick my tortoise, but my tortoise always finds a way to lick me. Is this OK behavior for tortoises or does it like what I taste like?


----------



## JenMorri88

I only keep plants in the aquarium that are useful for the turtle. I read on wikipedia about it. I mean, I know that she will eat them and that's why I put them there.


----------



## Lyn W

JenMorri88 said:


> I only keep plants in the aquarium that are useful for the turtle. I read on wikipedia about it. I mean, I know that she will eat them and that's why I put them there.


www.thetortoisetable.org.uk is a better guide to what is safe or not for food or enclosures.


----------



## Sa Ga

Tom said:


> What species of tortoise?
> 
> Yes they will eat plants you put into an indoor enclosure.
> 
> Is what true? Can they carry salmonella? Yes they can. Any animal can. Salmonella is all over your phone, on your computer keyboard, and in most of the chicken you cook. How to control it? Wash your hands after touching your tortoise, or raw chicken, and don't lick either.



...but biting is fine, esp your computer keyboard.


----------



## zolasmum

Sa Ga said:


> ...but biting is fine, esp your computer keyboard.


I When I am drying Zola, after a soak, I feel a strong urge to kiss his cute puckered little vent. I haven't yet succumbed, but one day I'm sure I will. And I have "shared air " with him many times when I am holding him and his little face is right up against mine.
Angie


----------



## TortyJay

Use protection. Use Lip gloss.


----------



## Ray--Opo

My wife Rose rubs noses with Opo. He doesn't seem to mind what so ever.?
It's hard for her to do it now. He is to large to pick up.


----------



## 907tortoise

Ketta said:


> about the Salmonella and how do you control it if so? my new tortoise have a terrarium made with glass in hexagonal shape. Since i read that's not good i will change it to a longer and wider and deeper place. Also what plants are safe for him / her and that he wont eat the plants!?


I work in food service and my boss was freaked when I got a tortoise. “Don’t they carry salmonella?” Yes they do. I treat my tortoise like raw chicken, I always wash my hands after handling it. I don’t stop eating chicken, I just use precautions.


----------



## Maggie3fan

907tortoise said:


> I work in food service and my boss was freaked when I got a tortoise. “Don’t they carry salmonella?” Yes they do. I treat my tortoise like raw chicken, I always wash my hands after handling it. I don’t stop eating chicken, I just use precautions.


welcome and don't kiss the tort either...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> welcome and don't kiss the tort either...


Now wait a minute on that one. If you kiss your clean finger you can plant a little kiss on your torts head. That's a win win. Neither of you get contaminated  and the tort gets a little pat on the head.


----------



## Thomas tortoise

I learned not to kiss any reptile when I was about 9 years old! I kissed a turtle and man! It bit my lip and would not let got until I shook real hard!


----------



## Tom

Cathie G said:


> Now wait a minute on that one. If you kiss your clean finger you can plant a little kiss on your torts head. That's a win win. Neither of you get contaminated  and the tort gets a little pat on the head.


I like how you wisely included the word "clean" in describing the finger in question.


----------

